# Wishing Cody a safe journey (non-GSD)



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

He's my parents Yellow Lab. He was born with some sort of chemical imbalance that made him generally unpredictable. Ever been faced with a growling, snarling Labrador Retriever?? My mother spoke to the breeder early on about the problem and the breeder said "Oh, no... I thought we bred that out of them." 

Certain meds helped but caused other problems. It wasn't looking good for Cody, but lots of work and love and support from my parents got him to the point where he could accept people and remain somewhat social, though there were always certain people he wouldn't go near... even me, despite the fact he seemed to like Rookie. 

Cody turned 16 over the summer and has been struggling to walk and somewhat incontinent. He's got cataracts and is obviously at the end. In all honesty, this should have been done a while ago. My mother contacted me this morning and told me they have a 12-noon appointment today. My brother will be there. I'm working and cannot. Besides, Cody wouldn't want me there! 

Even though I never really got along with him and always joked about how much I hated him (whenever he'd bark at me I'd tell him "Yeah, I feel the same about you!"), I still feel bad knowing what my parents are going through. 

Here's wishing Cody a safe and serene trip to the bridge.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

RIP Cody, may the demons that followed you in life now turn into angels.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for your parents loss of Cody, even with all his problems they loved him wholeheartedly or they wouldn't have kept him all these years. Bless his heart he is going to a rewarding place but that won't comfort your parents untill they meet again at the bridge.


----------

